# 29er Plus-Minus bike thread



## snacksattack (Jan 8, 2020)

I want to see pics of your 29er +/- bike as in 2.8 or larger in the front and 2.6-2.4 in the rear.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

3.0 front, 2.4 rear - after this ride I swapped the rear tire for a 3.0. Thinking a 2.6 would be worth a try.


----------



## snacksattack (Jan 8, 2020)

That's a sweet bike


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

Super E said:


> 3.0 front, 2.4 rear - after this ride I swapped the rear tire for a 3.0. Thinking a 2.6 would be worth a try.
> 
> View attachment 1958824


Stella ?Sweet bike indeed. I'm waiting to hear back from them regarding the Sendero Ti.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

jiggerjake said:


> Stella ?Sweet bike indeed. I'm waiting to hear back from them regarding the Sendero Ti.


Yep, it’s a Stella. I have a Sendero steel on order. Super amazing bikes.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

How about 29x3 in the front and 27.5 x 3 back?


----------



## LezRide (Sep 6, 2019)

Any more pics, cause I am thinking about dong this if I don't go 2.6f+r


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Of all the bike set-ups I tried, this was the least favorite. I ran an On-One Scandal 29x3.0 fr and 27.5x2.8 rear. The rear end hung up on roots and ledges instead of just rolling through like a good 'ol 29er.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

A while back I ran my Surly Ogre with 50mm rabbit hole rims. On the front was a 29x3.0 Knard, the rear had a 29x2.4 Ardent. It led me to building a full on 29x3 bike.


----------

